# A+ Net+ can I do this?



## MichaelKing (Apr 27, 2006)

I recently signed up for a 10 week course for certification in A+ and Net+ (Each class being five weeks long) I am having second thoughts about wheather or not I can do this. Exactly how hard are these courses? Is 5 weeks per course long enough to memorize the information needed to pass the tests?Not trying to sound weak, just extremely nervous I guess :sad: . Helpful book references on A+ and Net+ would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

If you were a total novice then 10 weeks is not enough. 

If on the other hand you were a competent techie and know what you doing Then you will be fine.

I did two nights a week for a year at college when I dod mine.

GO FOR IT!!!!

regards
Ade Sims CompTIA A+


----------



## c0z420 (Jan 14, 2006)

You can do it in that much time no problem, just make sure you take some time outside of class to study also...just dont depend on classes to remember everything...good luck!


----------



## slow_jamz (Apr 18, 2006)

Is there any specific books that anyone recommends?


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

my personal favorites are published by Sybex.


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Cram Exam 2 A+ 2003 Objectives*

The above named book is the best A+ Book I have ever read and covers almost everything on the A+ Exam.


----------

